# lemonbalm in cp soap?



## lindseyga (Jul 4, 2010)

My mom has a ton of lemonbalm growing in her garden.  Can I use it or infuse in oil and use it?  Has anyone else ever done this?


----------



## hellocrafty (Jul 5, 2010)

i've made herbal infusions with lemon balm and other herbs before and it works great! i put the herbs and whatever oil i'm using (usually olive) in a crockpot and put it on low all day. then i let it sit over night, strain out the herbs, and rebottle the oil.


----------



## lindseyga (Jul 5, 2010)

*Thanks hello crafty and another question*

Love your etsy site and especially the button soaps.  Adorable.

When you infuse the oil, are you using dried or fresh herbs?


----------



## Jamison (Jul 8, 2010)

Lemonbalm is one of my favorite smells... Stuff grows big and strong! I have a lot growing myself.


----------

